# Shakespeare Trolling Motors?



## plt3145 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey y'all, possibly getting my lil' 12 footer in the water soon. Looking at trolling motors. I want power at the least cost :!: Saw this brand on Wally Worlds site. Never heard of their trolling motors. 54 lb thrust for $175. Worth it or should I keep loking?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 24, 2012)

Minkota traxix or endura. They're affordible and good. Ya kinda want to avoid the cheapest motors and the most expensive digital units. They both have their own problems. Make sure you send it the warrenty card.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 24, 2012)

:twisted: If you rarely use your boat then I would say go for it. There is no way that motor can be reliable if used more frequently. Your other alternative would be a "used" NAME BRAND trolling motor.


----------



## plt3145 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advise Frogman and F. D. Kinda knew the answer but just had to be sure!


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't speak for new ones, but I have a 606 40 lb trolling motor from the 70s, and its bullet proof! The faux wood paneling on the faceplate add a touch of class as well haha.


----------



## nimmor (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't know Shakespeare still made trolling motors. I had an old Skakespeare Wondertroll form the 70's and it was a great motor. But eventually the seals in the lower unit gave way and water got in. That was in 2003. So 30 years service ain't bad.


----------

